# How to clean a CVA Buckhorn



## pushead (Jul 13, 2011)

I picked this up used late last year and never used it. When I looked down the barrel the other day for the first time it looked prety scary. Lots of caked junk. Can I use regular cleaning brushes like I do on my rifles and will hot soapy water be all I need? Sorry I am totally new to ML. To be safe I ordered a CVA Elctra today, but I realy want to clean this buckhorn up.


----------



## fishtail (Jul 13, 2011)

Download this for the Buckhorn.
http://www.cva.com/pdfs/BuckElkWarrBook.pdf
Once disassembled, start off with brushes and hot soapy water, then a barrel mop. Penetrating oil and most any gun oil will be needed too. Alternate as needed between cleaning and oils.
Get to a certain point, reassemble and review it's condition. Disassemble and start again till you are happy with it.

You might need this too to disassemble it.
http://store.cva.com/cva/accessories/breech-plug-nipple-wrench-for-all-cva-in-line-rifles.html


----------



## FrontierGander (Jul 14, 2011)

one thing you certainly will want is a breech brush.


----------



## pushead (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I am all over it this weekend. I will hit up the store for some cleaning supplies.


----------



## FrontierGander (Jul 16, 2011)

you should also get a bronze brush to help push that junk out, hopefully its not pitted to badly.

After that, switch over to a nylon bore brush, I like them much better as they last a HECK of a lot longer and dont shrink like the bronze brush.


----------

